# Help me decide



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Which combo?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

If there were supposed to be pictures, they don't work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Edit:fixed


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

They're solid colors, either combination would work/look fine.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

is that red(jacket)+brown(pants) or red(jacket)+black(pants)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Should get Blue Jacket and Brown Pants


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Red jacket and brown pants.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> Should get Blue Jacket and Brown Pants


+1. little bit different, everyone wears black pants. And im a little wary of wearing all red jackets, sometimes u can look like ski patrol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

im diggin the red


----------

